# The Makeup Show 2009



## lilchocolatema (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey babes,

Any of you coming to TMS this year?  If you don't know, it's basically a makeup convention for MUA's! There are tons of seminars, workshops, and the makeup lines present give great discounts (usually 30% and up).  I've gone the past two years and gained a wealth of knowledge.  Hope this helps!

LA- March 15 & 16
NYC- May 17 & 18

I did a video giving more info, highlighting seminars, presenters, etc.  Here's the vid with general info! YouTube - The Makeup Show 2009!!! Info and FAQ!

The MakeUp Show, Makeup artists, beauty and fashion, film and television, theater and FX, students, salon and retail makeup artists


----------



## ashleydawn (Feb 26, 2009)

I want to go to the NYC one!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it open to the public ( non-mua)?


----------



## MelodyKat (Feb 26, 2009)

I went to the one in NYC last year and I am definitely going again this year!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

I went to the one last year in NYC...I hope to go again this year since my friend is going..Makes for a fun time!


----------



## kariii (Feb 27, 2009)

I wish there was something like that in San francisco


----------



## couturesista (Feb 27, 2009)

Is that a yes?


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to the NYC one..I've missed it for the past two years..no more!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be lucky if I can get to the show here.


----------



## aziza (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to the NYC show! I was so disappointed when they moved the Miami show to LA though. Poo on them lol.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

i have a personal business card. can i use that to get in? I really want to go to the one in LA! i've never been and it sounds fun!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Is it open to the public ( non-mua)?_

 
here's the details from the website:

"The Makeup Show LA is a pro-only trade event open to anyone involved with the makeup artist industry. Makeup artists, retail artists, aestheticians, hairstylists, fashion stylists, agents and bookers and of course students of makeup, hair or aesthetics are invited to attend. Proof of profession or student status is required." -www.themakeupshow.com


----------



## aziza (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_i have a personal business card. can i use that to get in? I really want to go to the one in LA! i've never been and it sounds fun!_

 
Yep...business cards are fine!

_A: As the show is a pro-only event, proof that you are a part of the makeup or beauty community will be required to enter the show. This proof may include a license, union card, business card, comp card, tear sheet with name credit, student identification (from beauty/hair/makeup school), letter of employment or from school. As well, The Powder Group will send an advance email to our list that will be able to be printed out and brought to the show as proof of working in the industry. Photo identification will also be required for advance ticket pickup._


----------



## Arshia (Feb 27, 2009)

Omg I Wanan Go To The Nyc Onee Tooo!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm definitely going to the NYC one.


----------



## jess1cuh (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm at the LA one monday!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm gonna be at the one in LA on monday as well, with a few co-workers


----------



## oracle1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I will be attending the NYC one


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 10, 2009)

I will be @ the LA show.


----------



## K&T Makeup (Mar 10, 2009)

I would love to go to the one in NYC this year but my anniversary is the 19th and we are going out of town...darnnit! LOL


----------



## devin (Mar 10, 2009)

I am going to L.A. this weekend to the Makeup Show!! I am super excited!!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be at the LA show on Sunday.


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to the LA one this weekend


----------



## Celly (Mar 12, 2009)

I want to go so bad but I work both days and wont be able to attend. I already put my request in to have the weekend for IMATS off. Have fun to those of you who go please post how it went and take notes for me of the classes you sit in.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 13, 2009)

I will be at the NYC show! Oh yes MAJOR kit investments going on.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 15, 2009)

Oooh, have fun everyone!!!


----------



## MACForME (May 6, 2009)

I am VERY excited to be attending TMS in NYC for the 2nd year in a row! I'm looking forward to new CROWN brushes..

I was a little disappointed on MAC's showing last year.. so small! I wonder what collections they'll have!

Also looking forward to goody bags!!!


----------



## Willa (May 12, 2009)

I'm going at the NYC one this weekend
Anyone going for sure?
We could do a little Specktra meet!




I'll be there both days


----------



## MACForME (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm going at the NYC one this weekend
Anyone going for sure?
We could do a little Specktra meet!




I'll be there both days_

 
I'm a definite!! For sure! I got my tickets weeks ago. No way amd I missing out on this! I'm going in the morning.. it gets too insane by the afternoon! My first plan is to hit up Crown! no, wait, i lied, my first plan is to buy a Makeup Show bag. I learned that the hard way last time..


----------



## Willa (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I'm a definite!! For sure! I got my tickets weeks ago. No way amd I missing out on this! I'm going in the morning.. it gets too insane by the afternoon! My first plan is to hit up Crown! no, wait, i lied, *my first plan is to buy a Makeup Show bag. I learned that the hard way last time*.._

 
What do you mean?


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 14, 2009)

I am going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cant wait!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_What do you mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah.... huh?


----------



## Willa (May 14, 2009)

These bags are awesome? Or you can't bring yours???


----------



## MACForME (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_What do you mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Near the entrance of the show, they were selling these HUGE orange tote bags ($15) embroidered with MAKEUP SHOW NYC 2008 on them... and I didn't buy one.. after being at the show for a few hours.. i had ENOUGH of trying to manage (and stop DROPPING) all the litle bags of stuff, magazines, flyers etc.. I ended up NEEDING it!


----------



## MACForME (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_These bags are awesome? Or you can't bring yours???




_

 
Yes, they are awesome. I moved since the last show, and I can't seem to find it.. which is amazing me because its obnoxiously huge and bright orange.

If you look at the makeupshow's website, there are pics from last years show.. you can see people with the orange bags.


----------



## MrsGooch (May 15, 2009)

Man, I can't WAIT! It's like waiting for Xmas! Sunday needs to come already!!!


----------



## honeebee (May 16, 2009)

I'm going on monday. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Willa (May 27, 2009)

The makeup show bags, IMO, weren't THAT special this year...
Beige beige beige...


----------



## MACForME (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_The makeup show bags, IMO, weren't THAT special this year...
Beige beige beige... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I liked it.. I do wish they were some major color, like LIME or something bright.. The beige was..yawn... 

But on the flip side, i did like this version of bag better than last year's orange one.. this one felt a bit more sturdy.


----------

